# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Αξία κλησεων

## xfiles

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελέγχω την αξία των κλήσεων που πραγματοποιώ με ISDN σύνδεση

----------


## sdikr

αν έχεις isdn τηλέφωνο  ή μέσω του netmod configuration manager (εφόσον ενεργοιποιήσεις το aoc)

----------


## euri

Ο ΟΤΕ στέλνει έναν παλμό κάθε φορά που "πέφτει" μια μονάδα, τον οποίο τον καταλαβαίνουν οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές ISDN, δίαφορα άλλα προγραμματάκια που κάθονται στον υπολογιστή και δαιβάζουν το netmod, κλπ.  Αν όμως οι κλήσεις γίνονται από εναλλακτικό φορέα, τότε δε θα καταγράφεται τίποτα, καθώς η χρονοχρέωση της κλήσης δεν γίνεται από τον ΟΤΕ, και η κλήση που πραγματοποιείται προς τον εναλλακτικό πάροχο είναι ατελής (μηδενικό κόστος).

----------


## xfiles

Και ποια είναι αυτά τα προγραμματάκια που κάθονται στο pc? Έχω το FRITZ USB 2.1

----------


## kubiak

.

Παλαιότερα χρησιμοποιύσα το Time Up που από ότι βλέπω είναι πλέον ( ; ) free...

----------

